# Nova/Raptor/Enigma need help with genetics on the nova



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

A nova is from what im told an enigma tremper albino eclipse now a raptor is a tremper eclipse so to get novas if i bred a RAPTOR with an Enigma will i get Novas its puzzeling me if its not working like this then could someone tell me the leos i need and what i would need to breed them


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

You would have to breed a raptor to a enigma which would result in 505 normal het raptor and 50% enigma het raptor and then breed the enigma het raptor babies back to the raptor and you should get some nova babies.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

ccrew said:


> A nova is from what im told an enigma tremper albino eclipse now a raptor is a tremper eclipse so to get novas if i bred a RAPTOR with an Enigma will i get Novas its puzzeling me if its not working like this then could someone tell me the leos i need and what i would need to breed them


Nova is an Enigma Raptor, so you would need to pair a RAPTOR to something :

Enigma, and at least het for Tremper and Eclipse, then hope the offspring show the 'Patternless' part of the RAPTOR patterning.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*FIRST.*

Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X *[1C]*Enigma = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse.

Mix of body patterns can be seen.
*==========*
*THEN.*

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse X *[1C]*Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Normal Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Hyper aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse hyper aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino hyper aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant.
Striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.
*[1C]*Enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Eclipse enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse enigma.
*[1C]*Enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Eclipse enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
*[1C]*Enigma hyper aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Eclipse enigma hyper aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino enigma hyper aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse enigma hyper aberrant.
*[1C]*Enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Eclipse enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
*[1C]*Enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Eclipse enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
*[1C]*Enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

gazz said:


> *FIRST.*
> 
> Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X *[1C]*Enigma = .
> 
> ...


Well thats cleared it up for me :whistling2: NOT :lol2:


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

tonydavo said:


> Well thats cleared it up for me :whistling2: NOT :lol2:


hi tony do you have a pair of novas i can get a breeding pair for £240 the only prob is that the male has the syndrome thge female is ok other than that they are healthy so if you want them i can have them reserved for you but cannot promise anything i was going to get them but cant afford it at the mo, maybe moving house soon gonna need all the money i get to build up the house with furniture and stuff lol cant wait to see the Leos


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

ccrew said:


> hi tony do you have a pair of novas i can get a breeding pair for £240 the only prob is that the male has the syndrome thge female is ok other than that they are healthy so if you want them i can have them reserved for you but cannot promise anything i was going to get them but cant afford it at the mo, maybe moving house soon gonna need all the money i get to build up the house with furniture and stuff lol cant wait to see the Leos


Not really recommended to breed enigma to enigma in a lot of peoples opinion, which is what would happen with NovaxNova...

And if the male has 'the syndrome thing' then there is absolutely no way he should be bred from, never mind classed as part of a 'breeding pair' !!! :devil:


----------



## LSReptiles (Oct 4, 2009)

the best option i would say is
RAPTOR x Enigma het Raptor
or even better you could get dreamsickles
RAPTOR x Mack snow enigma het Raptor


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LSReptiles said:


> the best option i would say is
> RAPTOR x Enigma het Raptor
> or even better you could get dreamsickles
> RAPTOR x Mack snow enigma het Raptor


you wouldnt nessesserly need the het raptor would you


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

callumcook said:


> you wouldnt nessesserly need the het raptor would you


Yes, without 'het raptor' (ie patternless/tremper albino and eclipse) then offspring would themselves be het for those traits.....
Both parents need to be carrying the genes... A normal Mack Enigma or similar would not.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

totally agree with Mark,

"And if the male has 'the syndrome thing' then there is absolutely no way he should be bred from, never mind classed as part of a 'breeding pair' !!! :devil: "

the last thing the hobby needs is more Leopard Gecko's showing the enigma syndrome


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

tonydavo said:


> totally agree with Mark,
> 
> "And if the male has 'the syndrome thing' then there is absolutely no way he should be bred from, never mind classed as part of a 'breeding pair' !!! :devil: "
> 
> the last thing the hobby needs is more Leopard Gecko's showing the enigma syndrome


ye true none of them have the syndrome well i know the female hasnt anyway but the male not really observed him very well yet ive had my eyes on the female but im getting a nova female tomorrow probably what would i be best breeding a nova female to anyone?


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*Nova*

what would i be best breeding the nova to anyone


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

ccrew said:


> what would i be best breeding the nova to anyone


Depends entirely on what you want to achieve....................


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Big Red One said:


> Not really recommended to breed enigma to enigma in a lot of peoples opinion, which is what would happen with NovaxNova...
> 
> And if the male has 'the syndrome thing' then there is absolutely no way he should be bred from, never mind classed as part of a 'breeding pair' !!! :devil:


Agree with this!!! Madness! Breeders are desperately trying to breed 'the syndrome thing' out of enigmas :bash:


----------

